# Front Derailleur Options



## Lorge (Jul 9, 2007)

I am getting a new frame this season and transferring my parts over to the new frame. My old frame used a braze on front derailleur but the new frame is designed for clamp on derailleurs. My current shifters are Ultegra 6600 and my crank and rear derailleur are Dura Ace 7800. Crank is 53-39 if it matters. Am I able to use either the 6700 Ultegra or 7900 Dura Ace front derailleur with these parts or do I have to stay 6600 or 7800? I am hoping I can as I would like to update my group with the new stuff a piece or two at a time but can't afford to right now.


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

Lorge said:


> I am getting a new frame this season and transferring my parts over to the new frame. My old frame used a braze on front derailleur but the new frame is designed for clamp on derailleurs. My current shifters are Ultegra 6600 and my crank and rear derailleur are Dura Ace 7800. Crank is 53-39 if it matters. Am I able to use either the 6700 Ultegra or 7900 Dura Ace front derailleur with these parts or do I have to stay 6600 or 7800? I am hoping I can as I would like to update my group with the new stuff a piece or two at a time but can't afford to right now.


As has been mentioned many times on threads, the DA 7900 front derailleur won't work properly with 6600/7800 shifters. But 6600/7800 front derailleurs can be got for dirt cheap on Ebay, now that 6700/7900 is out.


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

Lorge said:


> I am getting a new frame this season and transferring my parts over to the new frame. My old frame used a braze on front derailleur but the new frame is designed for clamp on derailleurs. My current shifters are Ultegra 6600 and my crank and rear derailleur are Dura Ace 7800. Crank is 53-39 if it matters. Am I able to use either the 6700 Ultegra or 7900 Dura Ace front derailleur with these parts or do I have to stay 6600 or 7800? I am hoping I can as I would like to update my group with the new stuff a piece or two at a time but can't afford to right now.


You will be able to use the 6700 front derailleur with your 6600 shifters. They work together very well.


----------



## Lorge (Jul 9, 2007)

That clears that right up.


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

6700 components are backwards compatible with 7800/6600/5600 components. Mix and match 'till your hearts content.

7900 front derailleurs have to be used with 7900 shifters as their pull ratios are different that other Shimano shifters and derailleurs.


----------



## hkamin (Oct 13, 2010)

There is a easy fix to allow you to use the 7900 front derailleur with the older 7800 shifters. My bike shop mechanic figured it out. You just move the cable to the bottom of the cable bolt whihc decreases the throw of the derailleur arm and increases the amount of throw of the derailleur.


----------

